# Custome Unisaw Dust Port



## Bobde (Nov 6, 2011)

I just purchased a portable dust collector (Oneida Dust Gorilla) and need to hook it up to an old Delta/Rockwell Unisaw (vintage 1948/1950) that doesn't have a dust collection port - just the louvered access door at the bottom of the saw front. Does anyone have any ideas or pics they can share on how to fabricate a 4" collection port for the saw that doesn't involve cutting a new hole in the saw cabinet? Thanks.


----------



## TheBirdMan (Oct 26, 2011)

What model unisaw do you have? There have been hundreds of people solving the same issue over the years. If your motor sticks out the other end from your louvered access door and does not have a cover over it than this has to be covered also. Does your model have a motor cover or is this missing?


----------



## Bobde (Nov 6, 2011)

Pat, thanks for the response. My unisaw is a model 34-405 with Serial number 84-3668. The louvered door is at the bottom front of the saw and it has a bullet motor which extends from the right side of the saw. I just covered it with a plastic 'goose egg' purchased from Bell Plastics.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Pat, I am thinking about getting that newer motor cover from Bell Plastics for My Unisaw.


----------

